# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Условия для практики. Вайдхи-Бхакти и Садхана-Бхакти.

## Иван Иванов

Уважаемые Враджендра Кумар Прабху, 

Согласно Матхурья-Кадамбини Шрилы Вишванатхи Чакраварти Тхакура процесс клешагхни ( избавления от все видов страданий ) является неотъемлемым сопутствующим элементов на пути к Прэма-Бхакти ( конечной цели жизни ) - если я правильно понял.

Определённая очередность клеш, указанных в книге позволяет сделать вывод о периодичности образования кле в сознании живого существа ( от 1 авидьи, до 5 абхинивеши ). Естественно возникает разумный вопрос:

Соблюдается ли эта последовательность в процессе практики Садхана-Бхакти или Вайдхи-Бхакти и насколько это важно ( периодичность и степенность )?

Процесс клешагхни как я понимаю занимает определённый промежуток времени в жизни живого существа, есть ли какие то прецеденты, что Кришна продливал жизнь честного преданного для прохождения этого процесса?

Что является крайне важным и самым необходимым на пути клешагхни? Есть примеры как Шри Рупа Госвами ( который очевидно прошёл все стадии клешагхни и анартха нивритти ) просто ставя божество на дерево поклонялся ему и этого было достаточно. 

Но тому, кто только начал следовать процессу Садханы-Бхакти и Вайдхи - Бхакти что прежде всего необходимо иметь под рукой ? : обязателен ли Храм? Обязателен ли Гуру, нообходимо ли подходящее место и условия ?

Спасибо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Иван, чтобы глубоко понять, что написано в "Мадхурья Кадамбини" сначала надо очень хорошо изучить "Нектар преданности" как основной канонический труд по науке преданного служения. Тогда есть шанс, что у вас все прояснится. Иначе вы даже в терминах "плаваете", разделяя Садхана-бхакти и Вайдхи-бхакти, хотя из "Нектара Преданности" можно легко понять, что Вайдхи - это начальная ступень Садханы, которая идет примерно до уровня Ручи, после чего происходит переход на Рагануга-садхану. А из вашего письма, уж простите за прямоту, получаются странные выводы, когда вы прочитали что-то из высшей математики, а потом вдруг начинаете интересоваться таблицей умножения. Внимательно изучите хотя бы первые 19 глав "Нектара Преданности" и вы поймете, что вам нужно для нормального развития в духовной жизни.

----------


## Иван Иванов

Спасибо.

----------

